# Lake District recommendations



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Just finished work for a week:smile2:


We are off to the Lakes on Sunday for a week, any recommendations for campsites that do not need a mortgage.


We are not averse to a bit of wild camping either, in the correct spot of course.


We will visit some National Trust properties too as we are members.


Paul, Caroline and Suki the dog.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

We have stayed on the Nat Trust campsite in Great Langdale a few times and have absolutely loved it. In terms of location it's hard to beat with spectacular scenery and of course loads of good walking. I dont think they do hook-up, but if you don't mind wilding then can obviously cope without leccy for a few nights. Almost opposite the site is the Old Dungeon Gyll, which, in my humble opinion is one of the best pubs on Gods earth. The walkers bar is a bit rough and ready but has a huge range which on a cold wet day is worth sitting by for an hour or four:wink2: Good food too:grin2: All in all, this is one of the most beautiful places in England and well worth a few days.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some good wild spots along the side of Crummock water and Buttermere. One is quite a nice but small car park with views of the lake. You can park overnight at the top of the hill in Buttermere village as well and also further on there is a fab place by a stream at the bottom of the Honister pass.

If you want really wild there is a superb spot up the top of the pass going directly up from Buttermere village (The name escapes me) but it does have a 6ft6 restriction.

It should be quiet this time of year. The two pubs in Pooley Bridge with car parks (The Crown and the Sun Inn) used to welcome motorhomes (Crown has the best car park but the Sun is the better pub.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually
The NT campsite at gt Langdale 
Is great

It's not cheap

But lovely walks up Mickleden 
The climbers bar

If you want a bit more up market
The dungeon Gill hotell

We have never wanted up market

Years we have trudged into the walkers bar

Even the hound from hell 
Likes it

We took our kids there

And they are 50 yrs 

And a bit less

Aldra


----------



## Mullsy (Aug 10, 2013)

barryd said:


> Some good wild spots along the side of Crummock water and Buttermere. One is quite a nice but small car park with views of the lake. You can park overnight at the top of the hill in Buttermere village as well and also further on there is a fab place by a stream at the bottom of the Honister pass.
> 
> If you want really wild there is a superb spot up the top of the pass going directly up from Buttermere village (The name escapes me) but it does have a 6ft6 restriction.
> 
> It should be quiet this time of year. The two pubs in Pooley Bridge with car parks (The Crown and the Sun Inn) used to welcome motorhomes (Crown has the best car park but the Sun is the better pub.


 I think it's Newlands Pass


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/carava...n-sites-and-parks/SiteDetails.aspx?csid=21926

Borrowdale CC (link above) site situated in National Trust Woodland is lovely. No showers or toilets so only units with their own facilities. Direct access to the lake. Bus stop outside the gate, giving you good transport links. Direct access to Catbells and you can walk to Keswick along the lake, and get a boat back. Fairly short walk to the Lodore Falls Hotel (20mins) for good food, etc. There is a Spa there if that sort of stuff rocks your boat. Fabulous walks in the valley behind the Lodore Falls.

We would also recommend Langdale Pikes NT campsite, as others have. The Old Dungeon Ghyll hotel also gets our vote. The NT pub at Stickle Gyhll also rates a mention. Altho it says no hook up, there are a couple of hook ups, next to the shop -people we met found the area too noisy & busy and chose to have no hook up. It rained when we were there, so we took the van out for the day, recharging the batteries without effort really. Altho they say x amount of spaces, they took more vans than that, but they were parked along the 'road' and not in designated camping places.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Basically

Where are you going to stay in the Lake District that isn't fantastic

I just wish I could walk the mountains once again

If you can, then do it

Walk the tops and gaze across mountain peaks

And if you do

Think of me

And say a little prayer
Or better still put a stone on the cairns

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mullsy said:


> I think it's Newlands Pass


Thats it thanks.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks all, some great replies and ideas here.


Sandra, I will think of you and Albert as I am walking the fells.


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you lucky b********

The weather just fell into your lap

Have a fantastic time

Borrowdale has a good site

No amenities

But you can walk to angle tarn, gt gable, green gable, scarfell , pillar, Honister

The memories flood in

I remember standing there watching dozens of PO vans driving past
Mesmerised

Turned out it was an advert for the PO

Another era
Whilst you are Young enough

Please do Pillar by the cathedral route

We did that many times,once in the dead of winter inthe snow

Our companion was Odin , a long haired german shepherd much like shadow

But he knew those fells

And crossed the snow before us

Wander over great gable 
Just wander those mountains whilst you can

We are so blessed by the memories

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Well you lucky b********
> 
> The weather just fell into your lap
> 
> ...


Lovely words Sandra as always. Love the Lakes, its on my doorstep and like the place where I live I guess we take it for granted.

Best recent memory I have in the van was I think the winter of 2011 (or was it 12) where we had -18 temps. We spent Christmas and New year there in the van, most of the lakes were frozen solid and we were snowed in for days at Hawkshead. Spent New Years Eve at the bottom of the Honister pass wild camping where someone set fireworks off the top of the mountain at midnight! Magical. It was the coldest night at -18 but the old bus was as warm as toast inside.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We are just setting off, speak to you all in a week as no computers this week.


Harrogate MH show next Saturday, then home, hope I don't miss too much, no doubt something will happen whilst we are away, 2 members banned, site closed for updates for 3 days, Barry's wife knickers will be blown off the line0, something will happen I tell you.


Bye for now.


Paul, Caroline and Suki the dog.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Had a great time in the Lakes. Found a lovely little wilding spot high up with views to die for. We saw Windermere, Coniston, Ambleside, Keswick and then I,m not sure wjhere we went it was that high up and remote, amazing scenery though.

Then the heating broke and we were bleeding freezing, had to travel south to get it repaired and then Caroline decided she wanted to see king Richards coffin especially as we were near Leicester, queued for 2 hours for a glimpse.

Thanks to everyone for their help and suggestions here.

Paul, Caroline and Suki the dog.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

coppo said:


> Had a great time in the Lakes. Found a lovely little wilding spot high up with views to die for. We saw Windermere, Coniston, Ambleside, Keswick and then I,m not sure wjhere we went it was that high up and remote, amazing scenery though.
> 
> Then the heating broke and we were bleeding freezing, had to travel south to get it repaired and then Caroline decided she wanted to see king Richards coffin especially as we were near Leicester, queued for 2 hours for a glimpse.
> 
> ...


Leicester! From the Lakes? 

Glad you enjoyed it. Would love to hear about this wild spot.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Next time you do the lakes

We will join you for a night

Minus the pigs head>:grin2:

I'll bring a nice thick steak instead:grin2:

Glad you enjoyed it

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> Next time you do the lakes
> 
> We will join you for a night
> 
> ...


I remember that well Sandra.

I shouted out the next morning when I woke''There's a great ugly thing next to me''. I then realised it was the wife not the pigs head:grin2::laugh:

Its ok she doesn't come on here, a bit like Albert.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

barryd said:


> Leicester! From the Lakes?
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it. Would love to hear about this wild spot.


I will PM you the co-ordinates when I get a minute.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's ok anyway Paul

Caroline is georgous

Mind you
Not sure shadow ever forgave you for having first go at the tasty bits of the pigs head

German shepherds have looooong memories>>>

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wilding in the lakes


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant photos Paul. You forget living on the doorstep how beautiful it is. There is nowhere quite as lovely anywhere in the UK IMO.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

This was a good walk.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Just to add to the thread in case anyone searches for it in the future:


We stayed at the C&CC site in Keswick for a night the week before last en route to Scotland. It is right on the lake shore...literally...and very handy for a large supermarket and town centre where there is a decent choice of food and drink opportunities. Its right next to the RFC as well whose bar is open to the public (we didn't go in there though).


Not cheap but very , very nice and handy for 'things' if you can't walk too far/get about too much.


Graham:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think one of my favourite walks and one of the most well known ones (so pick your time of year carefully) is from Howtown to Glenridding on Ullswater. I think its about 8 miles. Follows the lake all the way.

I remember doing it when I was about 19 with my mates. We were wild camping on the hill above Howtown. It was a scorching hot day and we kept having to cool off in the lake. We got the ferry back from Glenridding and as it has a bar a few beers on the back followed by spending the rest of the afternoon in the beer garden at the back of the Howtown Hotel which is a cracking spot by the way. Happy days. I can only manage part of it now due to Arthritis.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

it's a lovely walk

We usually did glen ridding to Howtown

And walked back

There is a ferry though

For softeses>>>

Aldra:smile2:


----------

